# Corel Draw Netzwerkspeichern



## surf-tom (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, Corel Draw (egal ob 9 oder 10) braucht beim Speichern übers Netzwerk auf dem Server immer eine Ewigkeit. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

OS XP 
RAM 1 GB
MHZ 3.000

Bitte um schnellstmögliche Hilfe.

Danke
SuRF-Tom


----------



## surf-tom (18. Oktober 2004)

Hat denn keiner ne Idee, was das Problem sein könnte
Is wirklich dringend!


----------

